# Aw christ, this is ich isn't it?



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it is, hell I'm pretty sure it is, I just don't know how it got in there.

Second opinions please


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it is, I'll probably salt the tank tonight to prevent it from getting worse as it seems really mild right now. God damnit


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Ya, that is ich. 100% sure it is, Do you know how much salt to put in? The instructions on the salt you use should tell you. Good luck







!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I'm stumped as to how I got an outbreak, I think I might have had a contaminated gravel vac from my gfs tank that had a severe outbreak a few weeks ago. Or it may have been my catfish as I noticed he had some white spots on him but always had these for as long as I could remember and I rarely see him. I'm not too worried since I'm pretty happy about catching it this early, if I look at all of my 13 fish there are probably all told less than 20 little spots combined so it's still early. Ah bugger


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I just added 1 tbsp of salt per 5 gallons to my tank and will double that in a few hours tonight. I'll keep an eye on em and post how it goes


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ich


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

that is white spot, add 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons of water









water changes are also a good idea, should cure easily.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yup it looks like it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah it's really early in it's progression so I'm not worred about my fish at all. I added 1 tbsp per 5 gallons earlier today and doubled that now. In two weeks I'll change taht out with water changes and it should be like it never happened. Damn glad I put new lights on the tank or I wouldn't have caught it this early (only had room lighting on it before)


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

remeber to bump the temp 2 degrees









its such a mild case it should be gone very quickly


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah there's something strangely satisfying about mass poisoning a whole bunch of organisms that are trying to f*ck with my fish tanks. Feels like.... victory


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

i think ichty is not harmfull to you P´s
i ´ve no problems with ichty at all 
there are a lot of medicin in the pet stores

buette


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks buette, untreated ich can really mess up some fish, it killed the angelfish in my girlfriend's tank. I'm treating the tank now and the fish are looking better.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

it sounds like you got a handle on it but heres some more sh*t

just to read over, scroll down a bit



> think ichty is not harmfull to you P´s
> i ´ve no problems with ichty at all
> there are a lot of medicin in the pet stores


ich will hurt any fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

As an update the ich in my tank appears quite dead. It might be in it's stage where it's fallen off and sitting in the gravel so naturally I'm not taking the salt out just yet, but there's no sign of the parasite on any of my fish.

Roughly 1 tbsp of salt per 2 gallons with no elevated temperature (temp is around 75-77 degrees) is what I used for treatment. Fish don't seem any different, I don't think they even noticed they had ich, let alone that they'd been treated and now don't have ich.


----------

